# Eik Thi Marium, full movie



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## Burhan Wani

Amazing telefilm.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

I remember the day after she died I had suggested to Atiya Khan( she is a mutual fb friend) that she use her contact in showbiz to get a movie made on her life! She tagged someone immediately with my fb post to someone in the industry and what do you know!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Azadkashmir

i watched it all great movie. very emotional and it shows the harsh realities of paf and displine very professional.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LadyFinger

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

Better Quality

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Zibago

@Mugwop @Mr.Meap @paklovestukiye @unleashed @EAK @Jonah Arthur @Pakistani Exile @khanz @krash

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

I like it it
It plain simple no hollywood or bollywood 
No dancing song
Just perfect

Its sad to see that its hard to get a woman pilot by the ways take a look woman in pakistan and bangladesh are doing better then men 


Why she could nt eject what happen did it malfunction and the other pilot live

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Counterpunch

bdslph said:


> I like it it
> It plain simple no hollywood or bollywood
> No dancing song
> Just perfect
> 
> Its sad to see that its hard to get a woman pilot by the ways take a look *woman in pakistan and bangladesh are doing better then men *
> 
> 
> Why she could nt eject what happen did it malfunction and the other pilot live



It is an achievement no doubt, but women doing better than male compatriots in Pakistan is a bit over statement 
Apart from physical limitations, the environment is also not conducive to support competitive physical development to the level of male colleagues and you would agree a pilot is not just all brains


----------



## X-2.

Hmari betiyan hmari bhenain
HamMein ap py fakher hai....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muhammadali233

bdslph said:


> I like it it
> It plain simple no hollywood or bollywood
> No dancing song
> Just perfect
> 
> Its sad to see that its hard to get a woman pilot by the ways take a look woman in pakistan and bangladesh are doing better then men
> 
> 
> Why she could nt eject what happen did it malfunction and the other pilot live


When Our first combat war ready pilot was commissioned,Ayesha Farooq,her first complain was that there was no female washrooms in her squadron.Doing better then men is a bit of an overstatement 
A brief overview of the female pilots tenure.
Combat roles for woman were open in 2003.ISSB for air force is really tough,rarely woman passed.
Back in 2009,150 women were serving PAF,10 of whom were pilots,but were not combat ready,means in a war they will do support roles.




Major breakthrough was in 2013 when Ayesha Farooq become first pakistani female to become war ready.




Another milestone was achieved by Flt Lt marium mukhtar she achieved immortality,shahadat.




She got injured as the aircraft was at very low altitude when they ejected,the instructor survived but she didn't.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arsalan

Please merge these two:

https://defence.pk/threads/ek-thi-marium-telefilm.448109/#post-8661607

@WAJsal @Oscar @Slav Defence


----------



## war&peace

Really great, she was dedicated and now she is in paradise as martyr Ma-sha-Allah. We are so proud of her. A lot of girls will get inspiration from her.
I think she is wearing Casio G-shock at 1:05:49 mark, I have this watch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barbarosa

I have given her the title --- Daughter of the Nation when she Martyred.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## war&peace

bdslph said:


> I like it it
> It plain simple no hollywood or bollywood
> No dancing song
> Just perfect
> 
> Its sad to see that its hard to get a woman pilot by the ways take a look woman in pakistan and bangladesh are doing better then men
> 
> 
> Why she could nt eject what happen did it malfunction and the other pilot live


This is a true story of a person so I guess comparing it with Holly / Bolly is not even fair comparison.


----------



## Muhamma Faheem Akhtar

thanks to Pakistan defence

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Outstanding mashallah .. GOD bless PAF and all that are serving in our armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khan315

May ALLAH bless her soul with greatness

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

war&peace said:


> Really great, she was dedicated and now she is in paradise as martyr Ma-sha-Allah. We are so proud of her. A lot of girls will get inspiration from her.
> I think she is wearing Casio G-shock at 1:05:49 mark, I have this watch



Your DP....


----------



## MastanKhan

bdslph said:


> I like it it
> It plain simple no hollywood or bollywood
> No dancing song
> Just perfect
> 
> Its sad to see that its hard to get a woman pilot by the ways take a look woman in pakistan and bangladesh are doing better then men
> 
> 
> Why she could nt eject what happen did it malfunction and the other pilot live



Hi,

She pulled the ejection handle too late---. Supposedly the Paf desperately wants to save every aircraft---and expect the pilots to do their best to land---.

Paf stated that she was trying to save the houses on the ground---but it looked like a rural community---with fields and a house here and there---mo over head shot of the aircraft was shown to show the larger surrounding area---.

If she had ejected from the aircraft 5 seconds ago---would have been safe---.

Now did the fault lie with the trainer officer in the back seat---who did not order ejection in a more timely manner---the air force wont tell the public---.

If there is anyone who has inside info---please share with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LadyFinger

Why do these aircraft malfunction like that in the first place? Either they are too old and rusty, and the poor training pilots, they have their life at stake all the time. This has happened more than once.


MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> She pulled the ejection handle too late---. Supposedly the Paf desperately wants to save every aircraft---and expect the pilots to do their best to land---.
> 
> Paf stated that she was trying to save the houses on the ground---but it looked like a rural community---with fields and a house here and there---mo over head shot of the aircraft was shown to show the larger surrounding area---.
> 
> If she had ejected from the aircraft 5 seconds ago---would have been safe---.
> 
> Now did the fault lie with the trainer officer in the back seat---who did not order ejection in a more timely manner---the air force wont tell the public---.
> 
> If there is anyone who has inside info---please share with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

LadyFinger said:


> Why do these aircraft malfunction like that in the first place? Either they are too old and rusty, and the poor training pilots, they have their life at stake all the time. This has happened more than once.



Hi,

All fighter aircrafts malfunction one time or another---. It is just the ' rules of ejection ' that maybe hazy at times---like saving the aircraft at all costs---that come into play---.

Poor pilot training is not an issue here because there is a superior officer in the back seat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

I have watched it the other day with family. Emotional movie. Very proud of our pilots.


----------

